# Cupcakes laced with Ex-husband's swimmers



## Melaninme (Feb 18, 2022)

Former Louisiana Teacher Admits Feeding Students Sperm-Laced Cupcakes
					

Cynthia Perkins was sentenced to 40 years of hard labor in a deal that requires her to testify against her ex-husband, a former sheriff's lieutenant.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ivonnovi (Feb 18, 2022)

I held my breath as I searched for something to show the demographics for this school.    

As egregious as these accusations are; I was relieved to see that this school does not appear to be in a predominantly minority neighborhood.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 18, 2022)

Yet Kim Potter took a man's life and only got 2 years.


----------



## vevster (Feb 18, 2022)

I heard about that story and it sounded like some sex magick type of stuff.


----------



## nysister (Feb 22, 2022)

Vile cretins.


----------

